# Post a Random Fact About Yourself



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

Title speaks for itself: Post random facts about yourself!...

Tomorrow is my last day of Semester Finals, woo!


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 15, 2009)

I realized my hair is finally long enough so I can tie off at least some of it! Hopefully soon I'll be able to tie it all back.


----------



## Azure (Jan 15, 2009)

I am buzzed all to hell at the moment.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

I like lolis. =3


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm incredibly tired atm.


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 15, 2009)

My fatigued mind started shutting down when I noticed Shenzi's avatar and sig both had green and red eyes.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd kill for some gay sex right about now.


----------



## Azure (Jan 15, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'd kill for some gay sex right about now.


^


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd be willing to oblige PriestRaven :3


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm incredibly bored and horny atm =P


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

Right now my cat is sleeping next to me, and unless I pet him while he's asleep, he acts as though he's having a horrible nightmare and starts flinching... :\


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 15, 2009)

QwertyQwert said:


> I'd be willing to oblige PriestRaven :3


 
I don't think there is an emoticon that exists that shows how weirded out I am by that post.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a thought that this will be moved to forum games.

I like salad with no extras on it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

I also find dolljoints strangely arousing


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I don't think there is an emoticon that exists that shows how weirded out I am by that post.



Then my job is complete.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 15, 2009)

I can name over 150 countries on a world map by memory (at least, I used to be able to, now more like 100 

Also, I was in high school football for one year and got "most improved player."

Yeah, imagine if they knew I was a furry :/ That woulda been ugly. I was already werid enough being a nerdy (more or less) football player.


----------



## Uro (Jan 15, 2009)

I did pron.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> I did pron.



As in, you drew pron?


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm bored out of my mind right now =P


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 15, 2009)

I should have been in bed forty minutes ago. DX I'm going to look like an idiot in Spanish again.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm talking to Qwertyqwert right now >.>


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm setting up a complicated macro to run in Ultima Online while I sleep.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 15, 2009)

I am wearing a hat.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 15, 2009)

I recently discovered that I am not, as I'd thought, 5 feet tall.  I am less.  D:


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

I am currently seeing how difficult it is to eat chips while wearing a retainer.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm looking up my ancestry due to boredom


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm reading comics that don't make any sense


----------



## Sam (Jan 15, 2009)

Wonders why time goes so slow when graduation is approaching.


----------



## Seas (Jan 15, 2009)

Until this day I thought it would be impossible to impale your tongue-connecting undertissue with a hard biscuit piece. 
:|


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Until this day I thought it would be impossible to impale your tongue-connecting undertissue with a hard biscuit piece.
> :|


Oh dear merciful gods I _felt_ that


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 15, 2009)

mm, some said that my voice resembles the voice of the Guilmon in official English dub.


----------



## Moka (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm awake at 3 AM, and I have to be up for an 8 AM meeting at work.


----------



## Neybulot (Jan 15, 2009)

I preordered the TwoKinds book and got it the other day.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 15, 2009)

People think I look like Jack Black
I look 18
I'm the tallest in my house


----------



## Yggd (Jan 15, 2009)

Random fact: I can't stand the blurring of penises in pornographic images, and I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. It's honestly enough to make me despise the image, regardless of how good it is otherwise.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't like eggs.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 15, 2009)

i was doing homework. i hate school


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> mm, some said that my voice resembles the voice of the Guilmon in official English dub.



Because it totally does.


My digestive system behaves as if I druk a batch a of acid.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yggd said:


> Random fact: I can't stand the blurring of penises in pornographic images, and I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. It's honestly enough to make me despise the image, regardless of how good it is otherwise.


 
I second that one. Why bother making porn if you're gonna block it out?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't float in water, just sink.  Makes swimming interesting.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> I second that one. Why bother making porn if you're gonna block it out?


Seconded.


----------



## Uro (Jan 15, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> As in, you drew pron?



No.


----------



## alicewater (Jan 15, 2009)

I just got done pushing a car out of my drive way in -20 degree wheather :<

Fuck am I cold!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my life goals is to not only see a fox in the wild but be able tp pet it.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2009)

I am trying not to get sick again...and failing horribly.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> No.



...Oh.

:shock:


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a bat plush, and several plastic bats of various species.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going to a concert on Sunday _Aaron Lewis_ himself told me about in person XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

I own two skulls, three pelts, and several miscellaneous animal parts.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 15, 2009)

i have a penis


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 15, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i have a penis



PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN, bitch.


I like pink.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN, bitch.
> 
> 
> I like pink.



8=================================================D

(Not to scale)


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a semi-nigger.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a dual citizenship. US and EU.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm posting here for the first time today.
Also, my penis doesn't look like a bunch of ascii


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 15, 2009)

Fact: I am pleased to say that I have made a deal with someone.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

A bunch of AscII? would look a bit... weired. I cannot even imagine it, how it would look with it...
I play guitar to kickass rock music.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 15, 2009)

I happened to notice this (other side) a few days ago and thought of Ren, so I took a picture to share this exciting moment with the rest of the world


----------



## Enik (Jan 15, 2009)

A kid at my school was beat up by the mob (NOT A LIE. The Russian mob)
Thats pretty darn random


----------



## Raithah (Jan 15, 2009)

I open roughly two thirds of the doors I encounter with my foot, the remaining third with my knee.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 15, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I happened to notice this (other side) a few days ago and thought of Ren, so I took a picture to share this exciting moment with the rest of the world



 That's awesome! Where did you find it? How're you? X

My fact: I'm crying and I don't know why.


----------



## Conflicted_ToolBird (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm fucked!  I have to finish this paper and I am 100% bored.  
I can't write when I'm bored!


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 15, 2009)

Raithah said:


> I open roughly two thirds of the doors I encounter with my foot, the remaining third with my knee.



I do that a lot too. I've seen what some people do before they touch the door handle, and I don't want to be touching it after them.



Ren-Raku said:


> That's awesome! Where did you find it? How're you? X
> 
> My fact: I'm crying and I don't know why.



 are you ok? I sometimes randomly cry before I go to sleep.
I noticed the matchbox in the kitchen, I just saw it out of the corner of my eye and thought  HEY! I know that picture!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 15, 2009)

I have something in common with Oprah Winfrey of all people.


....both of us actually taught ourselves to read at a young age. (And my parents thought I was deaf)


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm species confused, as I'm a wolf yet I have an otter in my avvy. They're just so kyoot!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 15, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> are you ok? I sometimes randomly cry before I go to sleep.
> I noticed the matchbox in the kitchen, I just saw it out of the corner of my eye and thought  HEY! I know that picture!



I'm fine, I've just been crying for no reason, that's all. Man, I must've seemed odd to my parents if they saw me crying like that. "Why are you crying?", "No reason."...So yeah, I'm okay. Glad you saw it, I've only ever known it to be on the album cover for a Ten Benson album  Now I know where it's from!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm starting to rely on tea/coffee to function anymore.


----------



## Ataris (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my eyes changed colour during my Christmas break.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2009)

Elan said:


> One of my eyes changed colour during my Christmas break.


 
Seriously?
Is it obvious?

There's a breed of cat that is worth tonnes more if it has mis-matched eyes, I forget what it's called though. :U


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm dressed in leather and punching a llama in the face while babbling nonsense-words.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 15, 2009)

Every time I start out to do my art homework (screw whoever decided art was a mandatory highschool class) I get incredibly sidetracked and draw something completely wrong, which makes me do it over again.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Seriously?
> Is it obvious?
> 
> There's a breed of cat that is worth tonnes more if it has mis-matched eyes, I forget what it's called though. :U


Angoras can have one green eye and one blue eye. They are usually blind in the blue eye.

The more you know.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 15, 2009)

i have really curly hair that my friends say they consider me jewish


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 15, 2009)

When I grow my hair long, I eventually look like someone from the Beatles.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 15, 2009)

My interest in airsoft stemmed from using another furry's pellet rifle and GBB pistol last September at a furmeet.


----------



## Ataris (Jan 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Seriously?
> Is it obvious?
> 
> There's a breed of cat that is worth tonnes more if it has mis-matched eyes, I forget what it's called though. :U




Both used to be blue, one is now very obviously green.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 15, 2009)

I had to write an 1800 word essay last night. About dictionaries.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 15, 2009)

Drugs. I feel like Aleister Crowly rite now.


----------



## KillerFreya (Jan 15, 2009)

I can lick my elbow. :3 Great for parties.

Pipe organs are my favorite musical instrument.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm watching Ginga Densetsu Weed right now


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just bought the fox racing logo sticker not because I race but because of my fursona


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 15, 2009)

QwertyQwert said:


> Title speaks for itself: Post random facts about yourself!...
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day of Semester Finals, woo!


 lol me too


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about making a Mocha :T and I'm chewing on a safety pin and just now noticed.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 15, 2009)

I am not wearing mittens and I don't plan on doing so anytime soon.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm nude right now >.>


----------



## Tryp (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a blowgun with metal-tipped darts.


----------



## Corto (Jan 15, 2009)

I got into the best university in my country. IN YOUR FACE, LIFE FULL OF FAILURES.


----------



## KillerFreya (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe that "muvvins", Mittens+glove things with 3 fingers, are a great idea.

Actually I made them up and they will probably never be produced.


----------



## Loken (Jan 15, 2009)

I just finished watching battlestar galactica.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a furry! Betcha didn't know that one.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Elan said:


> Both used to be blue, one is now very obviously green.


My left eye went from brown to gray once... o_0 I was born with brown eyes. Now they're green.


Sorry for double post. xD


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 15, 2009)

my canine teeth are sharp. seriously Wait so are my MOLARS!


----------



## bozzles (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm left handed and right legged.


----------



## Azure (Jan 15, 2009)

I just touched my special place.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't visualize what a wotter would look like >.>
                                                             <.<
                                                              >.<


----------



## bozzles (Jan 15, 2009)

I just touched LemurBoi's special place.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

about to pour myself another Vodka in hopes to ease the pain


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 16, 2009)

I just wrote a random fact about myself.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 16, 2009)

I learned today that I'm allergic to Gravol.  That 'may cause drowsiness' side affect that it lists on the box?  oh yeah...totally whammies me.  I become incoherant and pass out.  So stomach flu + bad reaction to anti-nausiant medicine = day of missed work.  yay. :/


----------



## Teracat (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't stay focused on things that aren't interesting to me, no matter how important they are.

This is why I have to prepare a 6 minute speech, write out in full another speech, and analyze a Barack Obama speech for my class which starts in about 9 hours.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 16, 2009)

At least Obama is a good speaker, even if you don't care what he's talking about... Unless you're reading it, then you're screwed


I still occasionally sleep with my baby blanket when I'm feeling especially down and depressed :<


----------



## KillerFreya (Jan 16, 2009)

Ghost stories scare me and keep me up late.

I like taking apart old electronics.


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 16, 2009)

I still adore a show that is basically a teen drama stuffed in a blender with the Matrix and set on frappe.


----------



## LoC (Jan 16, 2009)

I want to be a legendary guitar player.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 16, 2009)

I am making ramen noodles, despite the fact that I cannot eat the flavor packet...:c


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 16, 2009)

I try to grow a mustache


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have two different colored eyes.  Only the blue one changes.  Dull grey/blue = normal  Green = upset, unhappy.  gunmetal grey = Comfortable.   Vivid blue = Extremly happy, horny.


----------



## Equium (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a strange fondness for Scandinavia.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 16, 2009)

Fact: I love Funnelcake.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 16, 2009)

I am known as 'The sunshine Emo' to some of my friends because while I always seem very happy and bouncy, I always put myself down and dislike myself.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

im in 6th form studying computer science, and ive recently failed my gcse english retake exam


----------



## Fenthesloth (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a furry...wait..lets try this again...I am a slo....no.....I am a...*mulls it over and thinks hard* Hmmmmmmmmmm

AH HA!!

I want to be a pokemon master....*facepalms* 

In all seriousness I am a writer and hoping to get into drawing soon.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 16, 2009)

I only have no-furry friends here.
Somebody mind moving to me?


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an unhealthy attraction to Ryu Hayabusa from Ninja Gaiden 2, and I have 6 mental disorders


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> I am known as 'The sunshine Emo' to some of my friends because while I always seem very happy and bouncy, I always put myself down and dislike myself.



Stab them.  That'll change their tune.  "Sunshine Emo" this, you twat.


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 16, 2009)

My Partner convinced me that i am her imaginary friend.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 16, 2009)

I see colour differently in my left eye than the right one.  It appears less saturated/vibrant.


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 16, 2009)

I HAS HARIBOS!!! (pronounced ha-reeeeeeeeee-eeeeeee-bows)


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a sucker for the good ol' 90s emo (Weezer, Sunny Day Real Estate, Jimmy Eats World, Rainer Maria, etc)


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a boner.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

I slept until 8:30am.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 16, 2009)

It is physically impossible for me to gag.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> It is physically impossible for me to gag.



*unzips*


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2009)

I will sleep at least 12 this night, because it's weekend.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> *unzips*


ahahahah freeking lol, he said GAG not laugh.


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a glowstick in my mouth.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 16, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> It is physically impossible for me to gag.



*unzips as well*


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> It is physically impossible for me to gag.



*shows .Ein. a picture of Rosie O'Donnell nude*


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

wwooohhhwww the posts here are made of "98% randomonium" the main ingrediant in the creative part of your brain.

random facts) I drive and live in a kenworth " my job needs me to be mobile"
                  ) my internet conection works via a satalite dish on the roof
                  ) i actuly have a "self-compresing nail gun" (i have a bit of an obsessian with it)
                  ) i was an archer for my high school sports team and i still practice the art
                  ) i have a :mottow: "if i cant fix it, i'll just build a new one" this is true!
                  ) my inventive mind always comes-up with ideas (ie) how to solve world hunger, how to perfect "the gauss rifle(C)" and new ways of travle, ect, many are practical some are'nt so goog and some even insane!!

there, smoke that!!!
i win!!


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 16, 2009)

^ i lol'd


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

I just facedesked.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

bad luck, idiots and distruction seem to stick to me like flys in shit!

and any one who comes near me gets like a brick by it


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> wwooohhhwww the posts here are made of "98% randomonium" the main ingrediant in the creative part of your brain.
> 
> random facts) I drive and live in a kenworth " my job needs me to be mobile"
> ) my internet conection works via a satalite dish on the roof
> ...



You've gone another 3 days without sleeping again haven't you?


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

try 4
NO sleep, one meal a day, constant 41+C weather 

have a heart i have'nt even had a shower in 2 weeks, im not right at the moment


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

i gotta get a new job or im gunna loose my sanity!!


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 16, 2009)

i very much agree...


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

I has a Mt. Dew.

DO TEH DEW.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 16, 2009)

usualy im very very patient but sometimes i can be the most cutty and short tempered person ever...
i almost broke my gamecube controller while playing brawl once because of this


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

i dont drink mountain dew i drink "vanila coke" it comes in 2.5 letter bottles!!! i skul 3 a week


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

random fact

my collection & knowledge of Queen ... is the best on here


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

im a very sturdy guy captain, but as i said in my thread :i can only take so much shit from so many fuckers:  or something like that


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 16, 2009)

Rikio~Relentless said:


> I have a penis in my mouth.



EFA :3

My fact: I cannot wait until half term.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> random fact
> 
> my collection & knowledge of Queen ... is the best on here


 


i listen to that alot aswell

i know this sounds stupid coming from a guy like me, but i can sing well to


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

i am in bordom centeral right now!! 
i feel like doing something random?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> im a very sturdy guy captain, but as i said in my thread :i can only take so much shit from so many fuckers:  or something like that



Rule 23, 34, 39 and 47 apply here.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Rule 23, 34, 39 and 47 apply here.


 

where the hell did that come from ??


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> where the hell did that come from ??



You have no idea the amount of porn that just raped my mind with your comment.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rules+of+the+internet


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

It would be a unbelevable scientific discovery if you told me which PLANET you came from!!!


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> It would be a unbelevable scientific discovery if you told me which PLANET you came from!!!


or what planet your NOT from.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a problem, sometimes I don't eat...like today.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 16, 2009)

Witnessed a car accident no more than 20 minutes ago. Christ, people are stupid.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I have a problem, sometimes I don't eat...like today.


 
welcome to my every day life


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Witnessed a car accident no more than 20 minutes ago. Christ, people are stupid.


 
every time i see crisis point or worlds wildest police videos, theres always a car slaming into a drunk drivers pulled over car, every time!!
some idiots are funny but the others need to be removed from society, i will sujest fire!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Witnessed a car accident no more than 20 minutes ago. Christ, people are stupid.



Interesting?


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Witnessed a car accident no more than 20 minutes ago. Christ, people are stupid.


DID ANYONE DIE?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> It would be a unbelevable scientific discovery if you told me which PLANET you came from!!!



[size=+5]It would be a huge leap of man if we found out[/size][size=+6] where you got your SPELLING from![/size]


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> [SIZE=+5]It would be a huge leap of man if we found out[/SIZE][SIZE=+6]where you got your SPELLING from![/SIZE]


*OH MY GOD LARGE TEXT*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> *OH MY GOD LARGE TEXT*


*ITS LIKE YELLING FOR NO REASON*


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *ITS LIKE YELLING FOR NO REASON*


*WHEN I READ THIS IN MY HEAD I ALWAYS ASUME PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO YELL*


----------



## pheonix (Jan 16, 2009)

I like pink for some reason. >.>


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

i will shoot you, i will, i swear, ill use my gauss rifle!!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *ITS LIKE YELLING FOR NO REASON*



*I WONDER HOW LONG IT'LL TAKE FOR THE INFRACTIONS TO RAPE MY ACCOUNT*


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I like pink for some reason. >.>



[size=+1]*GAY*[/size]


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> i will shoot you, i will, i swear, ill use my gauss rifle!!


Cool fact bro


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> i will shoot you, i will, i swear, ill use my gauss rifle!!



I'm waiting.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 16, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> [SIZE=+1]*GAY*[/SIZE]



You say it like it's a bad thing.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

feel the wrath of my personel automatic magneticaly accelerated projectile weapon !!!  eat cobalt!!!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You say it like it's a bad thing.



*Never.*


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> feel the wrath of my personel automatic magneticaly accelerated projectile weapon !!!  eat cobalt!!!



Hey you spelled most of those right!  GOLD STAR.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 16, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> *Never.*



Yay it's pink! *jumps around all gay like*

I like giant pink text a lot...it turns me on.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't feel anything


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

i was gunna make the rounds out of tungsten but thats not magnetic.
cobalt is the hardest hihgly magnetic metal i can get


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

which gauss rifle and what kinda ammo do you wanna die from?


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> i was gunna make the rounds out of tungsten but thats not magnetic.
> cobalt is the hardest hihgly magnetic metal i can get



Why would you do that? and how could you afford that much tungsten?

My fact: I also like pink

New fact: I am now naked


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> which gauss rifle and what kinda ammo do you wanna die from?


Preferably a normal steel round, hollow point. In the head. Because otherwise it'd be a waste.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Why would you do that? and how could you afford that much tungsten?


 
i made them out of cobalt not tungsten


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Preferably a normal steel round, hollow point. In the head. Because otherwise it'd be a waste.


 
there 3 kinds of rounds for the gauss5.. a pointed round a solid flat end round and a buck round

but i make the gause10 rounds out of steel because it dose'nt use a 1.25 cm diamiter round it uses a 15cm diamiter round!!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

So I gather that someone likes guns.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 16, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> New fact: I am now naked



My fact: You have my full attention <3


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

its not a gun because it dose'nt use explosives to propell the projectile!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> its not a gun because it dose'nt use explosives to propell the projectile!


'Kay. I don't really care.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> 'Kay. I don't really care.



^ This. Although I already knew that fact.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> 'Kay. I don't really care.



lulz.

I like pie.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

ooohh shit i was suposed to work 40 minutes ago C U tomorow


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> every time i see crisis point or worlds wildest police videos, theres always a car slaming into a drunk drivers pulled over car, every time!!
> some idiots are funny but the others need to be removed from society, i will sujest fire!


Oh man. I know. For every drunkard that gets pulled over, there's someone who is twice as sloshed... and about 2 minutes away from where the cop pulled over the less drunk guy.



Ren-Raku said:


> Interesting?


If by interesting, you mean "stupid bitch makes a blind turn into a small alleyway wide enough for only 1 car and is occupied by a car going the other way", then yes.



mrredfox said:


> DID ANYONE DIE?


Only my hope that there is at least a speck of rationality in most people.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 16, 2009)

My Fovorite Weapon of all,

Fuckin' 
*M14 EBR* [ENHANCED BATTLE RIFLE] 7.62 x 51mm Nato round with ALTERNATING *M118LR Hollowpoints* and *M993 Armor piercing* Rounds
gas operated rotating bolt
750-900 rounds cylic
*And a AN/PEQ 2A illuminator, laser*
*And an ACOG sight*

It does not get anymore sexy then that. Best killing device ever conceived by man. Perfect Combination of Accessories and "knock you on your ass in 1 hit" Fuck the AK47, the 7.62 Nato is larger, And the NATO wont blow up the rifle

Hey, you said Random.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> If by interesting, you mean "stupid bitch makes a blind turn into a small alleyway wide enough for only 1 car and is occupied by a car going the other way", then yes.



Yes, those are exactly the situations I was specifying...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> My Fovorite Weapon of all,
> 
> Fuckin'
> *M14 EBR* [ENHANCED BATTLE RIFLE] 7.62 x 51mm Nato round with ALTERNATING *M118LR Hollowpoints* and *M993 Armor piercing* Rounds
> ...


Same exact post in a different topic.

I AM AN INTERNET DETECTIVE


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Same exact post in a different topic.
> 
> I AM AN INTERNET GOD



EFA. True story.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm an outie...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA. True story.


Snowy and Ren are the cutest couple.

True story.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Snowy and Ren are the cutest couple.
> 
> True story.



For now...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> its not a gun because it dose'nt use explosives to propell the projectile!



That's one of the most incredibly stupid statements I've heard in the last few months.

Apparently BB and pellet guns aren't guns.  Compressed gas isn't explosive.

And don't forget the electron-guns inside every cathode ray tube monitor/TV.

A gun is simply a device that expels an object.

Also, the thought of you attempting to assemble and operate an electromagnetically-propelled projectile launcher of any sort makes me laugh so hard I turn blue in the face.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Same exact post in a different topic.
> 
> I AM AN INTERNET DETECTIVE


 

I know, actually in like 3 or 4 threads. I was bored, Searched anything to do with weapons, and i posted this fact in a few places. 

I am a Gun Freak. Give Me a Alpha Numerical gun deignation, and I'll give you a Country, Class, and A caliber it belongs to


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I know, actually in like 3 or 4 threads. I was bored, Searched anything to do with weapons, and i posted this fact in a few places.
> 
> I am a Gun Freak. Give Me a Alpha Numerical gun deignation, and I'll give you a Country, Class, and A caliber it belongs to


Random fact: I still don't give a shit. Learn something useful.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Random fact: I still don't give a shit. Learn something useful.


 

It is Usefull fucknuts, After College I'm going into the USMC and takin MOS 0331 and and MOS 7577, And beleive me, this is usefull. Now lets back on topic


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jan 16, 2009)

I risked my life to watch "Star Wars". ^_^

No, really. We were spending a few weeks in New York at the time, in the summer of 1977. For the nostalgic among you, that's known notoriously as the Summer of Sam, the time of the infamous Son of Sam killer, David Berkowitz.  We were staying at a hotel maybe a few blocks from one of the murders, in the Bayside area of Queens.

My hair was long and dark, parted in the middle - exactly Berkowitz' type.  My friends insisted I tie my hair back into a bun.

It was worth the risk in the end. ^_^


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> It is Usefull fucknuts, After College I'm going into the USMC and takin MOS 0331 and and MOS 7577, And beleive me, this is usefull. Now lets back on topic



Roffles.  You're SO gonna wash out.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> It is Usefull fucknuts, After College I'm going into the USMC and takin MOS 0331 and and MOS 7577, And beleive me, this is usefull. Now lets back on topic


I don't have nuts. And I'm glad I don't. You're obviously just shoving yours in other people's faces. 

Useful fact about me: Still not caring.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 16, 2009)

Some of you people have an unhealthy obsession with guns.
Now what would Dr. Freud have to say about that if he were alive today?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Some of you people have an unhealthy obsession with guns.
> Now what would Dr. Freud have to say about that if he were alive today?


"Guns are phallic, you want to do your father."


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Some of you people have an unhealthy obsession with guns.
> Now what would Dr. Freud have to say about that if he were alive today?



"You're all crazy.  Also, penis."


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> "You're all crazy.  Also, penis."


I like mine more.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> "Guns are phallic, you want to do your father."



Yeah, I wouldn't doubt that explanation. There are probably more guys here suffering from Elektra Complex than Oedipal. =/


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I like mine more.



IF YOU LIKE IT SO MUCH WHY DON'T YOU MARRY IT AND HAVE SEX WITH IT?! :x NYAH NYAH!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> IF YOU LIKE IT SO MUCH WHY DON'T YOU MARRY IT AND HAVE SEX WITH IT?! :x NYAH NYAH!


Quoting That 70's Show:

If I could run into my own arms from across a beach I would.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> If I could run into my own arms from across a beach I would.



You can.

But reattaching the arms would be a bitch.

Unless you're this guy.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You can.
> 
> But reattaching the arms would be a bitch.


You know what I mean.


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Im the real slim shady! 


hmmm... random facts? ok: Iv been shot 6 times, by 6 different weapons.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Now what would Dr. Freud have to say about that if he were alive today?


Bullshit.


Fact: I'm not wearing pants.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> Im the real slim shady!
> 
> 
> hmmm... random facts? ok: Iv been shot 6 times, by 6 different weapons.



Slingshots, paintball guns and Nerf-ball launchers don't count.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

I was shot with an arrow once. It sucked.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 16, 2009)

> hmmm... random facts? ok: Iv been shot 6 times, by 6 different weapons.


HARDCOOOOOOOOREEEEE

Fact: This guy is lieing.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I was shot with an arrow once. It sucked.



Weren't you shot with a shotgun too?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Weren't you shot with a shotgun too?


It misfired.


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Slingshots, paintball guns and Nerf-ball launchers don't count.



how about a 22, a darenger, buck shot, a piece of a 44mag, and a 380?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> how about a 22, a darenger, buck shot, a piece of a 44mag, and a 380?


/lies


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Julian said:


> HARDCOOOOOOOOREEEEE
> 
> Fact: This guy is lieing.



all my own fault, ricochets and and clumsy weapon handling. mostly in the arms and legs, but once in the butt. do u need scar evidence?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> all my own fault, ricochets and and clumsy weapon handling.


Okay that I can believe. Where did it hit?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> how about a 22, a darenger, buck shot, a piece of a 44mag, and a 380?



It's _derringer_.  And unless you're a member of the fucking Mafia or the worst shot in the world, I don't believe you.

EDIT:


Jack said:


> all my own fault, ricochets and and clumsy weapon handling. mostly in the arms and legs, but once in the butt. do u need scar evidence?



The fact that you haven't gotten yourself killed yet astounds me.  If you ARE telling the truth, that is.  I don't think I've ever heard of someone who was as unfit to wield a firearm as you must be who wasn't talked about purely in the past tense.


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It's _derringer_.  And unless you're a member of the fucking Mafia or the worst shot in the world, I don't believe you.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



I target shoot. but I choose lousy targets.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> I target shoot. but I choose lousy targets.



http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/9695/32840to9.jpg


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 16, 2009)

My iPod has a 50:50 mix of Jimmy Buffet and Rammstein tunes.....


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> If by interesting, you mean "stupid bitch makes a blind turn into a small alleyway wide enough for only 1 car and is occupied by a car going the other way", then yes.


 this is not a good example

thats half right. these guys are driving on a 4 lane motor way and t-bone a parked car parallel to the road in front of a cop car. dumb as mud.


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/9695/32840to9.jpg



well u are an uptight b****rd arnt you?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> well u are an uptight b****rd arnt you?



When people who shouldn't be using/owning guns use/own them, I get upset.  I'm upset a lot, needless to say.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a licence to carry up to a 357 and a crossbow for hunting ONLY

that guy who got shot 6 times is lucky, i removed 20% of my finger with my nail gun!!


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> how about a 22, a darenger, buck shot, a piece of a 44mag, and a 380?



Idea: Sell those guns on eBay... Then buy something that you _most likely_ won't hurt yourself with.

Just my opinion.

My own random fact: I get to go play trumpet at a baksetball game tonight!


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> When people who shouldn't be using/owning guns use/own them, I get upset.  I'm upset a lot, needless to say.



I'm an excellent shot, and a swell weapons handler. but I cant control where ricochets go! and as for the poor targets, half the time the problem is what is behind them, and that which I over look. I'v only had one accidental discharge, and it wasn't even my gun! so don't jump to conclusions. Mk?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> I'm an excellent shot, and a swell weapons handler. but I cant control where ricochets go! and as for the poor targets, half the time the problem is what is behind them, and that which I over look. I'v only had one accidental discharge, and it wasn't even my gun! so don't jump to conclusions. Mk?



QUIT SHOOTING AT SHIT THAT CAUSES RICOCHETS.

Go to a proper range and fire at proper paper targets.  They have appropriate barriers behind the targets to catch and STOP the bullets.


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 16, 2009)

And don't use metal targets. Haha...


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

i have a licence to carry up to a 357, i dont have the gun
and i have a 75 pound compound bow and that nail gun was a 20th b-day gift


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

when you fire a gauss rifle the round tends to disintergrate before it hits the target


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> QUIT SHOOTING AT SHIT THAT CAUSES RICOCHETS.
> 
> Go to a proper range and fire at proper paper targets.  They have appropriate barriers behind the targets to catch and STOP the bullets.



those ranges don't have the equipment for the trick shots me and my grandpa do.

I'm gonna stop, cause I'm derailing the thread.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> those ranges don't have the equipment for the trick shots me and my grandpa do.



Trick shots.

What the fuck.

*throws up hands and walks away, muttering*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> those ranges don't have the equipment for the trick shots me and my grandpa do.


Obligatory "Why would you do that" image


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Trick shots.
> 
> What the fuck.
> 
> *throws up hands and walks away, muttering*



what did you think? that I was shooting beer cans off of tee posts or something?
no. we are doing stuff like De coar the apple, and pendulum at 50 paces.

sorry. thread De railment... again!


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

holy shit its 43+C out here, lucky i have an AC  you have no idea how hard it it to type and drive at once
im in the middle of nowhere there are no road rules!!!  wwwwwooooooohhhhhooooowwwwww!!!!!!

no hands!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Obligatory "Why would you do that" image



http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/1155341618648.jpg

Like that one?



Jack said:


> what did you think? that I was shooting beer cans off of tee posts or something?
> no. we are doing stuff like De coar the apple, and pendulum at 50 paces.



GUNS ARE NOT TOYS

QUIT PLAYING WITH THEM LIKE TOYS



the_last_centaur said:


> no hands!!!!



*whispers a little prayer to a nonexistent god*


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> GUNS ARE NOT TOYS
> 
> QUIT PLAYING WITH THEM LIKE TOYS



tell that to all the great trick shot marksmen!

besides I'm under official supervision. my grandpa is an officer, and he is teaching me. I have a vest and a helmet on, and the wounds are minor. (hospital not needed.) 
there. now I have lessened myself even more. happy now?

and once again, sorry for going off topic!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/1155341618648.jpg


That's cool, too many lolcats around here though.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> That's cool, too many lolcats around here though.



But... I <3 kitties.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

entwine's fatal design:"here we are....in this fatal design and we'll be as one under the sun and were faceing out for hope.

flaming bombs go down again burning all the life 
tainting songs of yesterday feeding your desire

the day will come for you aswell we know...and i wish you well
for those of you who seek the truth i know...and i wish you well

lay down your guns
lay down youe sons

and we'll be as...one under the sun
and whats the price of life?

the day will come for you aswell we know...and i wish you well
for those of you who seek the truth i know...and i wish you well

so lay down your hands!!"


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> But... I <3 kitties.


I love raping catgirls too.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http:
> *whispers a little prayer to a nonexistent god*


  up yours smart ass i have'nt even seen a cactus in 40 minuts


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

I
<3
CUTE
FUZZY
KITTENS!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> up yours smart ass i have'nt even seen a cactus in 40 minuts


He's a smartass for a reason. Pay attention.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> CUTE
> FUZZY
> KITTENS!


Cool facts bro


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> He's a smartass for a reason. Pay attention.


 
he dosent know what im driving where im driving or how good i can drive


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> he dosent know what im driving



A Kenworth truck, a "semi".



the_last_centaur said:


> where im driving



Bumfuck-nowhere Highway, in Australia.



the_last_centaur said:


> or how good i can drive



Not good enough to excuse "look ma no hands" bullshit behavior.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 16, 2009)

Fact: For some reason I find the mild light smell of cigarettes on the clothing of a guy I like to be irresistable.


----------



## haynari (Jan 16, 2009)

I am NOT into yiffing. I bet you didn't expect that now did ya?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a drummer for only 4 years now.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 17, 2009)

Jack said:


> I'm an excellent shot, and a swell weapons handler. but I cant control where ricochets go! and as for the poor targets, half the time the problem is what is behind them, and that which I over look. I'v only had one accidental discharge, and it wasn't even my gun! so don't jump to conclusions. Mk?





Jack said:


> those ranges don't have the equipment for the trick shots me and my grandpa do.
> 
> I'm gonna stop, cause I'm derailing the thread.



Actually, you're a horrible shot, and a very bad weapons handler.  Trick shots?  Excuse me, but... what exactly are you trying to do here, bounce a bullet back into your skull?  Indeed, you can't control where ricochets go:  That's why you take the appropriate safety precautions, so ricochets DON'T HAPPEN.  I've seen trick shooters at work, and I've seen them train.  Safety always comes first!  Tell me, just who is your grandfather?... is he a PROFESSIONAL trick shooter?  (Edit:  No, he's an "officer"...)  If he is a professional, he hasn't been training you right:  "Accidental" discharge?... with ANOTHER PERSON'S WEAPON?  Again, didn't you have the presense of mind to have the actual owner of the weapon clear it in front of you, before you handled it?  If not, then why didn't YOU clear the weapon, BEFORE PUTING YOUR FINGER ON THE TRIGGER?  I've been handling guns since I was eight... I've never shot myself, and I've NEVER had any "accidents" (though my uncle's custom Kentucy rifle did knock me on my butt, first time I fired it, yet I still managed to hit my mark dead-on, and didn't drop the rifle, either).

Also sounds to me like the "range" you *are* using doesn't have the _equipment_ for "trick" shooting, either... which makes sense, given the right "equipment" must reside between a shooter's ears.  I understand learning such skills is a risk, but unless you are being trained by a professional trick shooter, under highly controlled conditions, it's best to leave it up to the professionals, and find another hobby.  Of course, you may be perfectly willing to risk serious injury, but I'd hate to see someone else hurt, while you're busy "learning the ropes" from your non-professional-trick-shooter grandpa.  If I were you, I'd seriously take a professional shooting class, like Gunsite Academy, or something similar.  Really, you need to brush up on gun safety and handling... what you have admitted, especially the "accidental" discharge... leaves me feeling concerned.




Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Trick shots.
> 
> *What the fuck.*
> 
> *throws up hands and walks away, muttering*



I have to agree with Tycho here, unfortunately...


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 17, 2009)

Hm, I won't say what I was originally going to say, so instead:

I'm lazy. At the moment lazier than usual.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm reading Watchmen.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 17, 2009)

On several occasions, people have referred to my hair as a mane.

It makes me feel all special and furfaggy.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2009)

I was possessed by a demon for 5 years.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I was possessed by a demon for 5 years.



Was?

Why did you kick him out?


----------



## Azure (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Was?
> 
> Why did you kick him out?


Yeah.  I didn't pay my rent, so I was evicted. Still, 5 years ain't a bad run.


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> I'm reading Watchmen.



I have the deepest desire to spoil the ending.


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm...

Well on a sexual note...

I often stare at myself in the mirror and get rather turned on and do random poses and take pictures of myself, because I have a fetish of myself.  I've even dyed my hair red, because I find that very attractive on a female.  Not trying to be liek omgimawesome or some shit, it's just how I've been for years.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmm, here's something; I always do everything in order (taking the toast from the left hand side of the toaster and so on). At least I don't think it's OCD.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm going to micturate. 

brb


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been addicted to computers and games since 1998.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

i need a new computer, this one is falling apart
i've formated the hard drive twice, the cd/dvd burner in it died 5 weeks ago, everything that can go wrong, has gone wrong.
the only thing that has'nt had a problem is the graphics card, and now i've said that it'll die in 3 days, just watch!


----------



## KillerFreya (Jan 17, 2009)

I drive a Saturn.


----------



## Monoth (Jan 17, 2009)

I just like drawing yiff, I'm not actually into it. X3


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

all you guys drive small cars, i drive and service a 5.5 tonne primemover, this thing has problems and i have to fix them myself!

its coloured metalic blue and has the 5 dragons from "the legand of spyro a new begining" one on each panel, hood, both sides of the engine, both sides of the sleeper and the back panal.   it won "the best of show" in the tamworth truck show

it is totaly unreal!!

i feel lucky to be an australian!!
Auzzie Auzzie Auzzie oii oii oii !!!!


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I draw,dance and I don't mind the occasional yiffing :3
oh and

Will do "anything" for a tablet X3


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

~furfanatic~ said:


> Will do "anything" for a tablet X3


 
exactly what do you mean by tablet, because you can have this laptop for $100, it has a huge graphics card and 2 Gbs of RAM

if not, i still might be able to help you out with that


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> exactly what do you mean by tablet, because you can have this laptop for $100, it has a huge graphics card and 2 Gbs of RAM
> 
> if not, i still might be able to help you out with that



>.< I'm still at the "Crap!! need to save up by not eating" phase....soo I prolly wouldn't scout for one till I have enough cash


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

~furfanatic~ said:


> Will do "anything" for a tablet X3



I will put out for a Wii...





Nah, j/k, I want a rowboat now.

I really fucking love to row a boat. I could do that all day long.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm one of the zombies in George Romero's 1978 film version of "Dawn of the Dead". ^_^

I would have had a few more scenes, but I was accidentally wearing red mittens in a few long-shots of the shopping mall.  And why not? I was freezing! They had us filming a summer setting at the height of winter!?

But I did love meeting George - and I'll never forget him standing on top of this semi-truck in the middle of the shopping mall parking lot, and screaming into a megaphone out to hundreds of extras, "Okay!  Everyone start zombie-ing!" ^_^


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 17, 2009)

I got 579 in TOEFL when I was in grade 11.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

I am a bass player in 2 bands.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Snowy and Ren are the cutest couple.
> 
> True story.



D'aww! *blushes* ^_~

New fact: I am about to be forced to do something against my will. Fucking church...I'm an atheist for goodness sake!


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 17, 2009)

Right now, I'm standing in front of 22 students, all of them holding .308 target rifles.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Right now, I'm standing in front of 22 students, all of them holding .308 target rifles.



You're the target for an execution platoon practice?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 17, 2009)

I will soon be German-Canadian.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the smell of cooking beef.

Also I'm wondering why this isn't in Forum Games.


----------



## Key Key (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a very affectionate person


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I love the smell of cooking beef.


 
you and me both, i'm a total carnevour! 

I love the smell of grilling chicken 

AAAAAAGGGG....chicken!!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I love the smell of grilling chicken
> 
> AAAAAAGGGG....chicken!!



Show me a chicken fillette and I'll show you the meaning of life...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I love the smell of cooking beef.
> 
> Also I'm wondering why this isn't in Forum Games.



It'll be there before too long, I think.  Assuming any of the moderators are actually bothering to read/examine the content of the OT threads.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Show me a chicken fillette and I'll show you the meaning of life...


 
i eat the whole thing at once, not just pieces of one!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 17, 2009)

Fact: Half term cannot come soon enough! <3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Fact: I'm playing with a coyote skull and making it sing show tunes.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Fact: I'm playing with a coyote skull and making it sing show tunes.



Pics Vids or it didn't happen :3 *awaits smiting from the God of the church of Shenzi...*


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a random fact:
I suck my thumb because I have somewhat crippling anxiety and depression, but my mom won't even try to get me any meds.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Here's a random fact:
> I suck my thumb because I have somewhat crippling anxiety and depression, but my mom won't even try to get me any meds.



Random fact: Meds make it worse.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pics Vids or it didn't happen :3 *awaits smiting from the God of the church of Shenzi...*


I can't record a vid...but I can take a pic x3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 17, 2009)

My favorite author is Stephen King.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

A random fact:
I suck my left thumb and bite my left finger, so I've got callus on them


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a big fan of stage musicals. They're just great.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Here's a random fact:
> I suck my thumb because I have somewhat crippling anxiety and depression, but my mom won't even try to get me any meds.





xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Random fact: Meds make it worse.



Bad personal experience, Kirai?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a staring contest.

Winner take all.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Bad personal experience, Kirai?



Oh yes.  Meds got me more fucked up than the depression itself.

Fucking doctors.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

New fact:
One of the most funny things I know is to make other people hate me, though I feel really bad afterwards (mostly)

It's like an emotional crack -.-


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> New fact:
> One of the most funny things I know is to make other people hate me, though I feel really bad afterwards (mostly)
> 
> It's like an emotional crack -.-



New fact: I hate you.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> New fact: I hate you.



New fact:
My emotion now is...
Fuck -.-


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Oh yes.  Meds got me more fucked up than the depression itself.
> 
> Fucking doctors.



Guess I'm lucky.  They eventually got mine right after a long string of bad meds in my youth.  I'm still suffering from the side effects of a couple of them, over a decade after the fact.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

thaese are the lyrics to my favorite song, entwine's "breake me"

You raped me with your lies
It hurt me deep inside
Some might say
That I'm not the fortunate one

You love to break me down
But I'll stay to hear you out
Some might say
That I'm the fallen one

Lead me out from the dark...and kill my pain
Bring it up, tear me down
May the world go around 'n' around
At the end of desire
Your world falls down and dies

bring it on

How could you let me down
And blame me for what you've done
After all I think
That you're the fallen one
Fleeting touch in the dark...caused my pain

Bring it up
Tear me down
May the world go around 'n' around
At the end of desire
Your world falls down and dies

bring it on...bring it on
i gotta sell my soul

You raped me with your lies
It hurt me deep inside
Some might say
That I'm not the fortunate one

You love to break me down
But I'll stay to hear you out
Some might say
That I'm the fallen one

Free me now...
...And crawl out of my soul

Bring it up
Tear me down
May the world go around 'n' around
At the end of desire
Your world falls down and dies

bring it on...bring it on

May the world go around 'n' around
the world go around 'n' around
the world go around 'n' around
the world go around 'n' around


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

That isn't a fact about yourself.  It's song lyrics.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That isn't a fact about yourself.  It's song lyrics.


Oh snap!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Fact: I don't like centaurs any more.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That isn't a fact about yourself. It's song lyrics.


 its a fact its MY favorite song, and i wanted to share it


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

Fact:
My favourite song for me moment is The Clash - should I stay or should I go
Their english accent sounds really fun

Fact 2: ^ and another ^ I didn't know that


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> Fact:
> My favourite song for me moment is The Clash - should I stay or should I go
> They have an english accent that sound really fun
> 
> Fact 2: ^ and another ^ I didn't know that


fact: i think jenzo is weird.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Guess I'm lucky.  They eventually got mine right after a long string of bad meds in my youth.  I'm still suffering from the side effects of a couple of them, over a decade after the fact.



Aw, that sucks.  At least you got some good ones.

Mine made me a bit of a skitzo.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Guess I'm lucky.  They eventually got mine right after a long string of bad meds in my youth.  I'm still suffering from the side effects of a couple of them, over a decade after the fact.



This.



I've had them for half my life and only NOW have I gotten a doctor who's gotten me on the right stuff....and I have to fight him every visit on switching it to something different. *sigh* Doctors.

Meds screw up your system so hard.  I have a family member who was taking lithium for a while...no one told her it caused hair-loss.  We couldn't figure out why her hair was falling out, until she started to go see a naturopath and started having acupuncture done for her arthritis.  Now that her body has been detoxified from that crap, her hair is starting to grow back.



Okay, back on topic.  

Random Fact:   I have enough candles in my apartment to be seen from space.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> New fact:
> My emotion now is...
> Fuck -.-



New fact: You are now a furry.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> New fact: You are now a furry.



New fact:
I've been furry since I was 12


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> New fact:
> I've been furry since I was 12


new fact: jenzo is actually 7.


----------



## Cero (Jan 17, 2009)

I can tell any element on the periodic table just by looking at it's symbol/abbreviation

It's not that incredible...but whatever. I'm just boring like that


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

New fact: As soon as you post here there's no going back


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

oh shi-


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Fact: I don't like centaurs any more.


 
thats sad, mythologycal texts say that many centaurs are very inteligent but many of them became violent drunken rapeists, because the god of wine got to them 

on another note: everyone has a mythologycal creature that they are in common with
my creature is obviously the centaur because i am naturaly good at manual arts 'eg' joinery, carpendery, black smithing, ect 

i can dig up a data bace if you want


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> thats sad, mythologycal texts say that many centaurs are very inteligent but many of them became violent drunken rapeists, because the god of wine got to them
> 
> on another note: everyone has a mythologycal creature that they are in common with
> my creature is obviously the centaur because i am naturaly good at manual arts 'eg' joinery, carpendery, black smithing, ect
> ...



The spelling gods shall rain down upon you with furious vengeance for this offense.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> thats sad, mythologycal texts say that many centaurs are very inteligent but many of them became violent drunken rapeists, because the god of wine got to them
> 
> on another note: everyone has a mythologycal creature that they are in common with
> my creature is obviously the centaur because i am naturaly good at manual arts 'eg' joinery, carpendery, black smithing, ect
> ...


Dig up a spell check first, my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> The spelling gods shall rain down upon you with furious vengeance for this offense.



I don't think I have ever actually seen anyone on this forum EVER before who had such abysmal spelling abilities.  It sounds like he has a fucking 2nd grade education for written English.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> new fact: jenzo is actually 7.



New fact:
I promise to GOD I AM NOT SEVEN!


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

I WILL BURN YOU!!!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I AM A MASSIVE IDIOT


There we go.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

New fact: You can't burn me, i'm fire-proof


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Fact: I recently learned that "inflammable" and "flammable" mean the exact same thing. That's retarded.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

new fact: i r in a lolma


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I WILL BURN YOU!!!



HOLY FUCK HE MANAGED TO SPELL AN ENTIRE SENTENCE CORRECTLY


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

new fact: i also made up the word lolma.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

GO GET HIT BY A FUCKING TRUCK FILLED WITH FUCKING RADIOACTIVE WASTE YOU FUCKING SHIT SUCKER


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> GO GET HIT BY A FUCKING TRUCK FILLED WITH FUCKING RADIOACTIVE WASTE YOU FUCKING SHIT SUCKER.



sorry couldent resist.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> GO GET HIT BY A FUCKING TRUCK FILLED WITH FUCKING RADIOACTIVE WASTE YOU FUCKING SHIT SUCKER



I think I've figured it out, he only spells correctly when he's angry!


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

new fact:
If you swear one more time I'll FUCKING KILL YOU


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I'M STILL RETARDED


This will never get old


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> new fact:
> If you swear one more time I'll FUCKING KILL YOU



OHSHI-

u c wut I did thar?


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

New Fact:
How you get such big letters?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> New Fact:
> How you get such big letters?


Beside "fonts" there is "sizes".


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

FUCK YOU GUYS I'M GUNNA GO SHOOT SOMETHING IN YOUR PLACE


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Beside "fonts" there is "sizes".



New fact (I'm gonna quit that soon, damn):

I only have 7 -.-


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> FUCK YOU GUYS I'M GUNNA GO SHOOT SOMETHING IN YOUR PLACE


<3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I'M DESPERATE FOR ATTENTION


Aw


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Just do <size=7> (or whatever size you want, 1 seems to be the smallest, 2 is default, 7 is biggest) and type your message, and then close it with </size>.

Replace the < and > symbols with [ and ] though.



the_last_centaur said:


> FUCK YOU GUYS I'M GUNNA GO SHOOT SOMETHING IN YOUR PLACE



OH NOES

PLEASE LET THAT SOMETHING BE YOUR OWN FACE

OR YOUR COMPUTER, THAT WORKS TOO


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> New fact (I'm gonna quit that soon, damn):
> 
> I only have 7 -.-


One
Two
Three
Four
Etc.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 17, 2009)

NEW FACT: 
I MEANT THAT... OH, IT WAS BIGGER THEN I THOUGH =P


----------



## Teracat (Jan 17, 2009)

I love this forum.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

HAY GUIZ IS TIS HOWE U GOTE BIGG LETURZ?!!!?!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Teracat said:


> I love this forum.


That's understandable. =3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Teracat said:


> I love this forum.



But does it love you back?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> FUCK YOU GUYS I'M GUNNA GO SHOOT SOMETHING IN YOUR PLACE



*COME ON, FUCKER.  JUST TRY IT.*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

I LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I LOVE YOU ALL


*BUT NO ONE LOVES YOU BACK.
*


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> *COME ON, FUCKER.  JUST TRY IT.*


*FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> *BUT NO ONE LOVES YOU BACK.
> *



*LIES*

Also, has the_last_centaur officially achieved ITG status yet?


----------



## KillerFreya (Jan 17, 2009)

I LIEK BOATS


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> *BUT NO ONE LOVES YOU BACK.
> *


I'll rape you.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'll rape you.


_*I WIL BURNE U!!1*_


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> _*I WIL BURNE U*_



You forgot the *!*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> _*I WIL BURNE U*_


I'll still rape you.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I LOVE YOU ALL



*OMG ME TOO?*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You forgot the *!*


Fix'd
Random Fact:
_ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US ! ! !
_


----------



## Teracat (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> But does it love you back?



It tells me it loves me, but then it starts drinking and molests me.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

i like cookies :3


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

you guys have more problems than my damn computer!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> you guys have more problems than my damn computer!


_*WAT? WAT U SAI?!1
I WIL BURNE U!!1
*_


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Fix'd



Good man!

ITT: *OH MY FUCKING GOD THESE LETTERS ARE HUGE, JUST LOOK AT THEM, YOU AIN'T NEVER SEEN LETTERS LIKE THESE BEFORE, BITCHES.*


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> you guys have more problems than my damn computer!



*GRAMMAR, TOO?*


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> *FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK*



*YOU SO TOTALLY WANT IT*

[size=-2]_But not from me, though...[/size]_


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> *YOU SO TOTALLY WANT IT*
> 
> [SIZE=-2]_But not from me, though..._[/SIZE]



*I SO TOALLY WANT IT 
*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> *OMG ME TOO?*


Can I rape you as well? =3


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Can I rape you as well? =3



Yesh. ;3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Fact about myself: I am now wearing approximately 4 oz. of coffee.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2009)

i like tiny letters. you guys scare me with you big words 3:


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

not problems  *epic m**alfuntions!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Yesh. ;3


YIFF YIFF YIFF


----------



## Teracat (Jan 17, 2009)

Richard Scarry's Best Thread Derailment Ever


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> *I SO TOALLY WANT IT
> *



*LIEK, WTF IZ TOALLEH?*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Fact about myself: I am now wearing approximately 4 oz. of coffee.


I think it's flattering to your figure.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> YIFF YIFF YIFF



*OH GOD YES *SQUEE**


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> not problems  *epic m**alfuntions!!!!!!!!!*


Oh no! Not *ipik malphuncktinz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't kill me for this.

*DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU **DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU* *DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU **DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU*


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

this is unreal, i almost pissed myself laughing,

i gotta pull over to use the nearest tree, brb


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

*SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE SAGE*

ontopic: lol wut im confused


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

*USED USED USED USED* *USED USED USED USED **USED USED USED USED* *USED USED USED USED
*.siht rof em llik t'nod esaelP


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi put it in the thread's butt.

Now put it in ~my~ butt. >=O


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *USED USED USED USED* *USED USED USED USED **USED USED USED USED* *USED USED USED USED
> *.siht rof em llik t'nod esaelP



*YOU'LL BE PRETTY DAMN USED WHEN I'M DONE WITH YOU >:]*


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *USED USED USED USED* *USED USED USED USED **USED USED USED USED* *USED USED USED USED
> *.siht rof em llik t'nod esaelP



o.o i see what you did ther. *grabs knife*


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

*stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby
*


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 17, 2009)

My eyes hurt.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Roffles. You're SO gonna wash out.


 
Fuck You. WTF did I do?!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> *YOU'LL BUSE PRETTY DAMN USED WHEN I'M DONE WITH YOU >:]*



*NOT IF I RAPE YOU FIRST*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> *stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby stabby
> *


_*HEY EVERYONE, LOOK AT ME, I HAVE CHANGED ALMOST EVERYTHING TO MAKE MYSELF LOOK ORIGINAL AND THEN I REPEATED STABBY OVER AND OVER AGAIN TO MAKE MYSELF LOOK PSYCHOTIC. I BOUGHT YOU A COLLAR, THOUGH
*_
Please don't ban me


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *NOT IF I RAPE YOU FIRST*



*I WANT TO SEE YOU TRY!*

Yeah, I really do >.>


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> *I WANT TO SEE YOU TRY!*
> 
> Yeah, I really do >.>


*YOU'D LIKE THAT WOULDN'T YOU*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *YOU'D LIKE THAT WOULDN'T YOU*


*I BET HE WOULD*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm eating pizza.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm eating pizza.


ORLY?! Well, I'm drinking Sierra Mist.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

*(while laughing)what the hell is going on here its an insane asylum   (tehh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hhhhee hhhhee)*


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 17, 2009)

The bands I listen to are better than the bands you listen to :V .


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm eating pizza.


sage pizza


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Strawberry soda too.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Damn, I'm getting an Error 415: Too Much Fail to Continue when I try and quote you, centaur.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

ooohh strawberry!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Damn, I'm getting an Error 415: Too Much Fail to Continue when I try and quote you, centaur.


I haven't seen that error code since Cyberfox.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *YOU'D LIKE THAT WOULDN'T YOU*



Well duh, I said I want to, didn't I?



mrredfox said:


> sage pizza



You mean pizza plastered everywhere, all over the walls? Give me some TNT and you'll have that.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I haven't seen that error code since Cyberfox.


Oh man, I know.
I think the last thread I got it was his "Cyber's Inconvenient Truth: YOU ALL <3 NAZIS" thread about Obama being a terrorist lol


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 17, 2009)

Fact:
Life just took a shit on me


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH     thats not right...that is not right


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 17, 2009)

Also I am out of energy drinks, I'm going to get more energy drinks. There are no other facts about me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Oh man, I know.
> I think the last thread I got it was his "Cyber's Inconvenient Truth: YOU ALL <3 NAZIS" thread about Obama being a terrorist lol


I kind of liked alchemist guy more.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH     thats not right...that is not right


What? Did you just find out you have a vagina, oh sorry,  suck at spelling, or something?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> What? Did you just find out you have a vagina, oh sorry,  suck at spelling, or something?


Stop being a dick awesome.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

OMFG theres a spider bigger than my hand on the inside of the windshield!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> OMFG theres a spider bigger than my hand on the inside of the windshield!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, didn't Driver's Ed teach you not to fap to gay porn and drive at the same time? 
Also, do not pet the black widows.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Wow, didn't Driver's Ed teach you not to fap to gay porn and drive at the same time?
> Also, do not pet the black widows.


 ^
fucking hilarious


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

I caught it and took a pic of it 
this thing is massive!!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I caught it and took a pic of it
> this thing is massive!!


stop ignoring me :'C


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> stop ignoring me :'C


He's focusing on spiders. By spiders I mean "other men's penises".


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Fuck You. WTF did I do?!



You're a cocky post-adolescent gun-nut furry.  I don't hold out much hope for your Marine career.

You do realize the DIs are going to utterly destroy you mentally, right? It's their job.  Not to mention the fact that you are going to be pushed to or beyond your limits physically, and if you break during training there's no consolation going-home prize or even a fucking band-aid for your booboo.  You will walk out as a physically crippled wash-out.  Getting a job will be hell when your body is broken.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> He's focusing on spiders. By spiders I mean "other men's penises".


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

Beleave this bitches

this photo was taken by a camra NOT designed to take cloce-up's through a plastic container so the pic is a bit warped


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> Beleave this bitches
> 
> this photo was taken by a camra NOT designed to take cloce-up's through a plastic container so the pic is a bit warped



http://www.writehisanswer.com/Merriam Webster Dictionary.jpg

HABEEB THAT


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> Beleave this bitches
> 
> this photo was taken by a camra NOT designed to take cloce-up's through a plastic container so the pic is a bit warped


DU U BELEAVE EN LIVE AFTUR LUV.



For some odd reason, Cher was the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

This topic sucks.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http://www.writehisanswer.com/Merriam Webster Dictionary.jpg
> 
> HABEEB THAT


 

Ha ha ha NO failed. now go throw yourself into a barrel of SULPHURIC ACID !!!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> Ha ha ha NO failed. now go throw yourself into a barrel of SULPHURIC ACID !!!


You are NOT the one to call fail. _Ever. _If you say that again I'll rape your goddamn shithole with a massive dildo. Habeeb THAT.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> Ha ha ha NO failed. now go throw yourself into a barrel of SULPHURIC ACID !!!


*OH MY FUCKING GOD*
Read the following sentences carefully:... *LEARN TO SPELL.
ALSO: YOU FAIL AT GRAMMAR.
*


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> DU U BELEAVE EN LIVE AFTUR LUV.
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd reason, Cher was the first thing that came to my mind.



Whenever I think of Cher I think of that music video where she was rubbin' her crotch on a huge battleship gun.

^
This is a random fact about myself.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Whenever I think of Cher I think of that music video where she was rubbin' her crotch on a huge battleship gun.



Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves? 

Of which, Cher is two.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> You are NOT the one to call fail. _Ever. _If you say that again I'll rape your goddamn shithole with a massive dildo. Habeeb THAT.



This reminds me. I fucking have to buy THOR. Even if just to creep out people.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> This reminds me. I fucking have to buy THOR. Even if just to creep out people.


Oh God... NOT THOR!


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

wtf does everyone care so much about grammar.
Did you know if words ended with the same characters, A-Z, but the middle was jumbled its quite easy to see what is says? IE

You Fikraen scuk now jmup of a cfilf and die

Just random fact


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> wtf does everyone care so much about grammar.
> Did you know if words ended with the same characters, A-Z, but the middle was jumbled its quite easy to see what is says? IE
> 
> You Fikraen scuk now jmup of a cfilf and die
> ...


Random fact: Shut up.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't like Dr. Pepper in a can by itself. The ice in a cup makes it colder and more appetizing.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Oh God... NOT THOR!



MIGHTY NORSE GOD OF THUNDER AND HORSE PENIS!



Mr. Goblet said:


> I don't like Dr. Pepper in a can by itself. The ice in a cup makes it colder and more appetizing.



Actually, I feel this applies to any soda.  But you have to drink it before it gets too diluted by the melting ice.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Random fact: Shut up.


 Fuck off I did nothing.....


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Random fact: Shut up.


Random Fact: YOU FORGOT 'THE FUCK!' :C


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

*COME FIND ME BITCH!*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Fuck off I did nothing.....


You're being an idiot. Just quit.



the_last_centaur said:


> *COME FIND ME BITCH!*


Ever tried typing like this? Normal letters, good spelling, and the like. Not too hard.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

I'LL KILL YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Dr. Pepper is carbonated prune juice

hth


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I'LL KILL YOU ALL!!!!


See? You still get the point across.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I'LL KILL YOU ALL!!!!



http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/126184/internet_tough_guy_magazine.jpg

Hey, is it just me, or does this assclown remind anyone else of PowerfulHorse?


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls 
I don't mean to seem like I care about material things like a social status 
I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

I cant stop something I didnt start.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *the_last_centaur* 

 
_Ha ha ha NO failed. now go throw yourself into a barrel of SULPHURIC ACID !!!_

*OH MY FUCKING GOD*
Read the following sentences carefully:... *LEARN TO SPELL.
ALSO: YOU FAIL AT GRAMMAR.*


* 


*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/126184/internet_tough_guy_magazine.jpg
> 
> Hey, is it just me, or does this assclown remind anyone else of PowerfulHorse?



Zack Parsons?

My Tank Is Fail lolololol


Gr8 thread would read again


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I cant stop something I didnt start.*
> *


You can't even quote right


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> *COME FIND ME BITCH!*


Soon, I'll send you a link to a page that will tell me what your IP is. I will then look up your IP and find the exact city where you live, maybe even your address.
I would shut up if I were you.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I cant stop something I didnt start.


Epic quote fail.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Soon, I'll send you a link to a page that will tell me what your IP is. I will then look up your IP and find the exact city, maybe even your address.
> I would shut up if I were you.


It's not worth the effort really.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

You usually dont tell people waht your going to do to them.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> You usually dont tell people waht your going to do to them.


This I agree with, actually.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

I m on a Public Library Computer, so if he fucks with me, He'll probably get fucked by the Law when they run a trace


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I m on a Public Library Computer, so if he fucks with me, He'll probably get fucked by the Law when they run a trace


You thought I was talking to you? lol.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Soon, I'll send you a link to a page that will tell me what your IP is. I will then look up your IP and find the exact city where you live, maybe even your address.
> I would shut up if I were you.


 
I have'nt lived in a house in 3 years, i get internet access via a satalite and i dont have a GPS of any kind  suck that!!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I have'nt lived in a house in 3 years, i get internet access via a satalite and i dont have a GPS of any kind  suck that!!


Oh, so you're a hobo.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I have'nt lived in a house in 3 years, i get internet access via a satalite and i dont have a GPS of any kind  suck that!!



Doesn't mean he can't find your IP address.

And I'm guessing that your upload is via some form of wireless.  (Assuming you're not a COMPLETE liar and you're not actually currently sitting in a dank apartment furiously tapping away at the keyboard)  That can be tracked.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Oh, so you're a hobo.


 A hobo dose'nt live in a $135.000 truck with satalite internet!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> A hobo dose'nt live in a $135.000 truck with satalite internet!



No, but lying little suburban twatwaffles do.  Or rather, they don't, but they say they do.

By the way, what did you claim your job was again?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> A hobo dose'nt live in a $135.000 truck with satalite internet!


Umm, yeah. Hobos do live in $135 trucks.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

Send me A "link"


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

...Wow. Trucks? Seriously?


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

I work as a landscape photographer for a private company


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Umm, yeah. Hobos do live in $135 trucks.



Of course, those trucks aren't really mobile anymore.  And their neighbors are mean bitches.



the_last_centaur said:


> I work as a landscape photographer for a private company



Which company?


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> ...Wow. Trucks? Seriously?


 
I have one truck


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> I have one truck


I have one car.

And a house.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

I found his truck.

http://www.toywonders.com/productcart/pc/catalog/20120.jpg


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

funny, its a kenworth t2000, look it up


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 17, 2009)

My license plate is leet. Want a proof?
View attachment 7401


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 17, 2009)

I have to leave this "probeing" i have to work
see you all in hell


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> funny, its a kenworth t2000, look it up



http://www.truckweb.ca/images/PauleMarcoux/Wreck/wrongway6pop.jpg

Or maybe http://www.hogwildz.com/myjobwrecksmaller.gif ?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

Billy-Rex said:


> My license plate is leet. Want a proof?
> View attachment 7401


Why.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a crazy three year old niece who threatens to throw me down the stairs if I tell her to stop annoying me.

tru story bro


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

Watch me click the links. Ok, there you go. Now Fuck with my computer


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 17, 2009)

Cero said:


> I can tell any element on the periodic table just by looking at it's symbol/abbreviation
> 
> It's not that incredible...but whatever. I'm just boring like that



I can do that too I think, it's been a few years though.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2009)

Random fact: I am posting in this thread


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

Ask me that a year ago i coulda, and i also coulda told you the Molar Mass, and Number of Electrons, and its Electronegativity. I hated Chemistry class so Fing much. I think I got a D in there, Just took Final thursday in it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2009)

I want a gun with a Fornt Grip too


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I want a gun with a Fornt Grip too


 M14 EBR aint no gun. Its a fucking GOD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

I like to clean the lint traps in the dryers.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> M14 EBR aint no gun. Its a fucking GOD



But still, a Fornt Grip is pretty cool


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 17, 2009)

After reading some of the posts in the past few pages, I literally felt my I.Q. drop.

And I think a blood vessel in my right eye just burst.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffffffff. . .


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> But still, a Fornt Grip is pretty cool


 
True...
but I'd rather have a PEQ-2A is the best attatchment you could ever put on a gun. In simplest Terms, Its a Invisible Flashlight, and Laser, That only you can See. Or some other douche wearing Night Vision.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c7/AN-PEQ-2A-aiminglight.jpg
http://www.nativeoutdoors.com/images/insight/peq2a.jpg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-6yPjEMoQQ


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm obsessing over stupid animu bullshit


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 17, 2009)

My new fact: I now have Skype


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

I LIKE COOKIES!!!!!!
_*evil laugh*_


----------



## xakmf (Jan 17, 2009)

random fact: i take naps on the floor in my room


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 17, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Watch me click the links. Ok, there you go. Now Fuck with my computer


1. I wasn't talking to you.
2. I was watching Eagle Eye for the past 2 hours. Nice lie, though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 17, 2009)

I have energy drinks now, I bet you're all really jealous :V  .

Also I want to make a retard free version of this  thread but I can't make threads because I've accumulated too many awesome points  :[ .


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 17, 2009)

"Awesome points"? Is that what kids are calling them nowadays?
Damn new education system and their "nobody's a loser" mentality. >:[


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I have energy drinks now, I bet you're all really jealous :V  .
> 
> Also I want to make a retard free version of this  thread but I can't make threads because I've accumulated too many awesome points  :[ .




Really? YOU have naughty points?

My fact: I slept most of today


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Really? YOU have naughty points?
> 
> My fact: I slept most of today



lucky...

my fact: i now officially have every Major IM. (god im sad.)


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 17, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Really? YOU have naughty points?
> 
> My fact: I slept most of today



Down to just three, still can't make new posts though. I don't know if any are  permanent either. Also what's wrong with sleeping all day? Fact about me, I only  sleep during the day :V .


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Down to just three, still can't make new posts though. I don't know if any are  permanent either. Also what's wrong with sleeping all day? Fact about me, I only  sleep during the day :V .



I didn't want to waste the entire day, I wanted to do stuff. I used to be nocturnal for a while, but it got very depressing never seeing sunlight.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 17, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I didn't want to waste the entire day, I wanted to do stuff. I used to be nocturnal for a while, but it got very depressing never seeing sunlight.



Sunlight makes me depressed  .


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

i am listening to i kissed a dog and i liked it. a Parody by katy perry.


----------



## Equium (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never seen a fox alive.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I have energy drinks now, I bet you're all really jealous :V  .



Fact: Energy drinks give me the shits.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 17, 2009)

ive got a mane like a lion =3


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a wolf, and I have a wolf as a pet ^_^


----------



## Nylak (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a mustelid, and I have a mustelid as a pet.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

LAST POST WOOHOO

RANDOM FACT: I ROCK


----------



## Nylak (Jan 17, 2009)

HAHAHA LAST POST.  >D

Random fact: I love abusing power.


----------

